# Catch some sun with MINI.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich. With the days getting hotter and longer and the summer holidays just around the corner, the MINI Lifestyle Collection has the perfect range of essential accessories for sunny days by the beach, the lake or the pool. So let's pack the beach bags, put on sunglasses, and get ready to enjoy the summer!

100 percent sun protection.
The MINI Sunglasses Charles guarantee stylish UV protection for him and her. The high-quality neo-vintage, horn-rimmed design lends the sunglasses a timeless look, while the graduated grey lenses ensure optimum visibility even in strong sunlight.

The unisex MINI Sunglasses Henry are a sporty addition to the range, with an eye-catching retro design made of tricolour acetate and gunmetal.

Summerly Drivestyle.
Hot sand does not lead to hot feet with the MINI Beach Shoes. These white, unisex flip-flops have YOU.ME.MINI. printed on the soles and the MINI wing logo on the straps. They also come with a practical storage bag perfect for travelling.

The white MINI Cotton Bag has plenty of space for beach accessories. It is printed on both sides and has a summery vibe thanks to its lime-coloured lining.

The soft MINI Beach Towel is a must-have accessory for relaxing on the sand. The 150 x 75 cm towel is made from 100 percent high-quality, organically-sourced cotton and stands out with its bright YOU.ME.MINI. logo.

Beach entertainment by MINI.
Fun on the beach is guaranteed with the MINI Boules Set. The set includes six boules decorated with the MINI wing logo, a target ball, and a measuring tape. The nylon bag with its black Union Jack design allows the boules set to be easily transported anywhere and everywhere.

The MINI Zipper Earplugs are available in white or black and are perfect for providing the soundtrack to the summer. The in-ear headphones also have an intelligent zip design to prevent the cables from becoming tangled.

All the summer accessories in the MINI Lifestyle Collection and more products are available from selected MINI stores and online at www.MINI-shop.com. Printable images can be found on the BMW Group Press Club page at www.press.bmwgroup.com.

The MINI Lifestyle Collection
The MINI brand offers an extensive portfolio of products in the areas of lifestyle accessories and clothing. Products range from fashion and accessories to toys, bags, luggage and even bicycles. The MINI Lifestyle Collection comprises over 200 products, all meeting MINI's very high standards in terms of quality, performance and design.

MINI products interpret current trends while also incorporating the brand's own design tradition. Stylistic motifs such as the Union Jack, chequered flags and racing stripes evoke the brand's venerable history and its close ties to Great Britain. MINI has also devoted a special product range to the wonderful world of John Cooper Works.

The MINI Lifestyle Collection is available from selected MINI stores and online at www.MINI-shop.com.


----------

